# photo shrinkage



## Tiny98 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've been having problems shrinking photos down to put on pen tubes to cast over. I can get the right physical size but it always cuts of part of the picture. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong,  I'm using corel snapfire anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## randyrls (Nov 5, 2011)

I believe you are using CROP rather than RESIZE.  Crop just removes parts of a photo, Resize will change the dimensions of a photo.  You want to reduce the physical dimensions of a photo.  GIMP is a free photo editor that can do both of these operations.

Search on the internet for GIMP.

Using GIMP, you want to "Scale" the photo.  Paint-Shop_pro has a way to dynamically change the photo size during the printing process, but this isn't free.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 5, 2011)

Also, when you re-size a photo, be sure to use the "maintain aspect ratio" option so the height and width stays in proportion. Without this you get the stretched or squished look that too frequently shows up when it's not done right.


----------



## navycop (Nov 5, 2011)

I use the Avery design pro 5 with the business card template. I can get 2 maybe 3 decals on one. It lets you rotate and resize. I can send you examples.


----------

